# Newbie seeking suggestions: boat parking



## insidiator (May 24, 2013)

I've been following the inshore fishing forum here since I'm coming Memorial week to Santa Rosa island, getting excited about it. Problem is the condo we rented only has 2 parking spots, so parking my boat (2 families) is a problem. Am I S.O.L. or is there any place, fee or not, I can park it and still have the engine on it in the morning? I even thought of knocking on neighborhood doors and offering fish or money for a spare spot. It's a 16', and if I can't find a solution I'll settle for wade fishing, but I was looking forward to free ranging over flats trolling for reds/specs. Any advice appreciated. What's not an option is not fishing.:thumbdown: That ain't happening.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

where is santa rosa island? maybe there' some close by forum members?


----------



## insidiator (May 24, 2013)

I think we're staying on Pensacola Beach, bout 1 1/2 miles west of the fishing pier.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Try looking at monthly boat storage. There's quite a few places around GS and OB with affordable boat storage. I know you may not be in town long but $45 to come and go as you please isn't bad. 

$45 was just a price I recall from OB, prices will obviously be way more considering what some places offer.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

many of the storage facility have boat/car storage and have a locked gate and monitor access.


----------



## phantomcc (May 25, 2010)

Is the condo on the bayside?


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Most condos also don't allow boat parking, and a many rental agents will lie about it to fill a rental


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*You will find a place to keep it. There is a place, east of the split to the beach, on Highway 98, just past the Forest, which provides boat storage. I am sure you can work a deal there. I do not know a place on the beach to do it, but if I were you, I would try. Maybe the new camp ground on Via de Luna will make a deal, if they are not to capacity.*

*But bring that boat, and make it happen, you will have fun!!!*

*I live about 10 miles from the beach, you can use my driveway if all else fails. 850-324-4202*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I also see you are from Abbeville, been there many times.*

*Some sort of cooking egg festival once.*


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

What boat ramp are you going to use? I have room at my house close to Shoreline Park in Gulf Breeze.


----------



## insidiator (May 24, 2013)

PurpleNGold said:


> Try looking at monthly boat storage. There's quite a few places around GS and OB with affordable boat storage. I know you may not be in town long but $45 to come and go as you please isn't bad.
> 
> $45 was just a price I recall from OB, prices will obviously be way more considering what some places offer.


Thanks, I may get to that point, but seems like some options are cropping up.....


----------



## insidiator (May 24, 2013)

phantomcc said:


> Is the condo on the bayside?


I think it's on the Gulf (beach) side. Bout 1.6 miles west of the pier.


----------



## insidiator (May 24, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> *You will find a place to keep it. There is a place, east of the split to the beach, on Highway 98, just past the Forest, which provides boat storage. I am sure you can work a deal there. I do not know a place on the beach to do it, but if I were you, I would try. Maybe the new camp ground on Via de Luna will make a deal, if they are not to capacity.*
> 
> *But bring that boat, and make it happen, you will have fun!!!*
> 
> *I live about 10 miles from the beach, you can use my driveway if all else fails. 850-324-4202*


Wow, I appreciate that. I also talked to the Recreation Dept in Gulf Breeze, 800 Shoreline Drive who said I can leave it overnight for a fee, but I have to park it away from the general parking, whatever that means. I'm not familiar with the launch or the rec. center there, but that would be cool if it's safe. I'm gonna call back for more info since the head-lady-in-charge was not there to splain it all. Again thanks for the offer, much appreciated. If I take you up, there may be some crawfish tails in it for ya, I might be making a run this weekend, but not sure how much I get........


----------



## insidiator (May 24, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> *I also see you are from Abbeville, been there many times.*
> 
> *Some sort of cooking egg festival once.*


Yep, the Giant Omelette Festival every fall. 5000+ eggs in one giant skittle with butter, onions, crawfish tails, and tabasco. Served to the masses. I always go and bring my homemade muscadine wine.


----------



## insidiator (May 24, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> What boat ramp are you going to use? I have room at my house close to Shoreline Park in Gulf Breeze.


I appreciate that, you guys are swell. Now that's where I was thinking of going out of, looks nice on GoogleEarth. Also seems to be less than 10 minutes from our condo. I may take you up if I can't work something else out, I just don't want to be in anybody's way.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*If I was staying on the beach, Shoreline is the ramp. And with an offer of a drive in Gulf Breeze, your problems are over!!*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*PS: Do you do Salty Cajun?*


----------



## insidiator (May 24, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> *PS: Do you do Salty Cajun?*


Yes, as a matter of fact, Insidiator is my handle there as well. It's another good fishing board for info on Big Lake (Calcasieu) and also for the time of the year that Vermilion Bay gets decent.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

insidiator said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact, Insidiator is my handle there as well. It's another good fishing board for info on Big Lake (Calcasieu) and also for the time of the year that Vermilion Bay gets decent.


*I am there as well*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*If your going to be on the Beach on a Wed, remember our FREE Oyster Night, all you can eat, Hampton Inn.

Stop by and meet a bunch of us
*


----------



## insidiator (May 24, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> *If your going to be on the Beach on a Wed, remember our FREE Oyster Night, all you can eat, Hampton Inn.*
> 
> *Stop by and meet a bunch of us*


 FREE? Aint nothing free, being a fisherman, I know there's gotta be a hook somewhere. Of course, if you've been to Abbeville then you know I've probably sucked a few raw ones down, so i could just bite on that....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

insidiator said:


> FREE? Aint nothing free, being a fisherman, I know there's gotta be a hook somewhere. Of course, if you've been to Abbeville then you know I've probably sucked a few raw ones down, so i could just bite on that....


*Callin me out? 

Click the link sha!*


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...ee-oysters-free-oysters-half-yee-haww-146854/


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

now thats why i love this forum.people that are willing to help someone out.thats killa.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Have you decided on where you are keeping the boat?


----------



## insidiator (May 24, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> Have you decided on where you are keeping the boat?


Well, Mr. Ocean Master, I will take it that you were kind enough to offer to help a fellow and provide so convenient a location so as to make my choice almost unbearably easy. If that offer still stands, and barring such catastrophe as I may lose interest in fishing or die, only one of which is possible, then I humbly accept your proposal. In return, of course, I can supply you with your favorite poison if you are a drinking man, or a special bottle of homemade muscadine wine, or perhaps your favorite Cajun condiment. I may have some peeled crawfish tails if my family doesn't devour all I catch on Sunday, which is quite possible. But I can pick some up locally if Pensacola is bare and you have a fondness for etoufee. Additionally, I can clue you in on a place where you can get FREE oysters on Wednesday night. We arrive Tues pm, leave Sat next week. I can PM you or you me for address, or my phone is 337 962 0981. 
Regards,
Mike, aka Insidiator


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

If Ocean Master doesn't work out, we have a huge parking lot at our church that you can park in. Just around the corner from the ramp and as safe as anywhere you will find. People do it all the time with no problem. Look at a google map and we are at 555 Fairpoint Drive. And yes, I do have the authority to tell you it is OK to park there. No problem at all.


----------



## insidiator (May 24, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> Have you decided on where you are keeping the boat?





BananaTom said:


> *Callin me out? *
> 
> *Click the link sha!*
> 
> C'est Vrais! Mais ca cest bon, J'adore les huitres!! I will try and talk the family into it. Then I can lie to yall about my fishing trip.


----------



## insidiator (May 24, 2013)

jspooney said:


> If Ocean Master doesn't work out, we have a huge parking lot at our church that you can park in. Just around the corner from the ramp and as safe as anywhere you will find. People do it all the time with no problem. Look at a google map and we are at 555 Fairpoint Drive. And yes, I do have the authority to tell you it is OK to park there. No problem at all.


Your offer is very much appreciated. If people there are as gracious as those I've just met on this board, I'm moving there. I will certainly keep this in my back pocket for now, thanks much.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I live at 1311 Soundview Trail which is about 1/2 mile from Shoreline Park. I can see the park from my dock. You can park the boat on the left side of my driveway and I have a lock you can put on the trailer. You will also have access to fresh water to rinse the boat. We can PM each other for details. Google my address and you will see my home and the park. I also have extra pilings and room on the dock to tie up overnight when it's calm.

The church is also close and is always well lit at night.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I got your PM about coming in on Tuesday. I'm at home.

It doesn't look like the seas are going to cooperate with you on your visit but you will be able to fish right around here. A boat caught 2 flounder right by my dock so my grandson went and caught another!!


----------



## insidiator (May 24, 2013)

Mr. Ocean Master, my only regret is I did not get to meet you. However I did find parking at the complex was indeed available and most convenient. You were right in that the weather was challenging for a small boat captained by someone with no local nautical knowledge. I did manage a couple specks, both 19 3/4, by the EPA rocks, after striking out all morn between the bridge and the pass on the rather thin grass beds. I did hook a couple large lady fish on a red/white mirrolure, but looked at them as cut bait. In the pm I went to the EPA rock area and threw a Z-man, a 27MR, the same red/white mirrolure twitch bait I got the lady fish on, a jig w/ glow/chartreuse cocahoe and then said WTF, let's pull out this old 7M18 mullet looking thing. 3rd cast, 19 incher. Lone ranger, no more. Then at the NW corner of the EPA rocks threw cut bait on bottom in 14 ft looking for a red, and bang, 2nd 19" spec. So I at least saved supper for one night, the wife made Trout Meuniere for 4. Thanks again for your offer, and maybe next year the winds will be more hospitable. I also got to meet Banana Tom and many other forum members at the FREE oyster get together, they are a great bunch and you guys have a good thing going.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

insidiator said:


> I also got to meet Banana Tom and many other forum members at the FREE oyster get together, they are a great bunch and you guys have a good thing going.


*Glad to meet you also buddy, see ya next time!!!*


----------

